# amp cuts out fuses blow



## icehawk1644 (Aug 24, 2008)

i have just purchased a soundstream pca 1000D amplifier it is one ohm stable it is running a kicker l7 15" with a 3 farad power cap it i am also running a soundstream four channel amp to the door speakers i have the pca 1000D hooked to the kicker in a ported 4.5 cubic foot box i have the gain a little less than half way and the speaker is wired at one ohm i have 4 gauge power wire and the ground is good the inline fuse between the battery and the amps is an 80 A fuse the fuses on the amp are 3 30A fuses and when i turn the volume up it will run for bout five mins then cut out and pop the fuses on the amp someone please help its driving me crazy thanks Kyle


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

What gauge is the power cable?


----------



## icehawk1644 (Aug 24, 2008)

4 gauge


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Has the amp got enough RMS power to run everything you have rigged up to it?

Try turning the gain down a little bit more, make the amp produce less heat.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

icehawk1644 said:


> i have just purchased a soundstream pca 1000D amplifier it is one ohm stable it is running a kicker l7 15" with a 3 farad power cap it i am also running a soundstream four channel amp to the door speakers i have the pca 1000D hooked to the kicker in a ported 4.5 cubic foot box i have the gain a little less than half way and the speaker is wired at one ohm i have 4 gauge power wire and the ground is good the inline fuse between the battery and the amps is an 80 A fuse the fuses on the amp are 3 30A fuses and when i turn the volume up it will run for bout five mins then cut out and pop the fuses on the amp someone please help its driving me crazy thanks Kyle



OK,
A few things cause your condition:

1. You may need to upgrade the guage of the main power supply cable, as you have a 1 ohm amp, think about it. There is not many that go higher, so yeah you need the biggest cable you could use too........
2. Heat, is a big killer. If the Amp is not getting the power needed it then causes the amp to "draw" kinda like sucking on a straw too hard, this in turn causes the amp to over heat and thus blow the fuses too.
Simple fix a couple high powered fans like computer ones only higher CFM'S to move cool air across the heat sinks.
3. Lack of power, Again the straw effect comes into play. As it will try to pull the needed power that is not there, thus causing HEAT........

Suggestions, clear clutter out of the amp space, make sure you have some air flow there. Clean up the connectors also, I have seen RCA connectors that would ground out and cause weird things to happen also(tape them up after connecting them) even the ones behind the head unit. Replace the CAP with a marine battery(dry). It gives more power is cheaper than a cap and will give more than enough reserve, if you hook it up correctly. As it will need to be connected in-line with the alternator and series-ed into the original battery as well.


----------



## wayneds (Dec 16, 2008)

icehawk1644 said:


> i have just purchased a soundstream pca 1000D amplifier it is one ohm stable it is running a kicker l7 15" with a 3 farad power cap it i am also running a soundstream four channel amp to the door speakers i have the pca 1000D hooked to the kicker in a ported 4.5 cubic foot box i have the gain a little less than half way and the speaker is wired at one ohm i have 4 gauge power wire and the ground is good the inline fuse between the battery and the amps is an 80 A fuse the fuses on the amp are 3 30A fuses and when i turn the volume up it will run for bout five mins then cut out and pop the fuses on the amp someone please help its driving me crazy thanks Kyle


Hi! It appears that your Power Amp stage current quotient setting is unstable. When this happens a tremendous amount of heat is generated and dissipated in the heat sinks. (feel this with the back of your fingers).This runway state of sourcing current has a viscous cycle effect that ultimately causes a short out on the entire power supply stage. It appears that your fuse is in fact preventing this short-out.I will write a troubleshooting guide for this model in a couple of days . In the meanwhile you might want to eliminate the possibility of a Power Supply stage defect. Refer to my guide http://www.howtodothings.com/electronics/how-to-fix-the-fuse-on-your-guitar-amplifier although this was primarily written for a Marshall Valvestate, the principles are the same.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Go to www.customcaraudio101.com and click on technical advice and check out my wire diagrams. You should have the 4 gauge going from the battery to a inline fuse, to the cap, cap to a distribution block, each amp gets 8 gauge.
***The cap must be grounded seperate from the amp grounds***
Ground the amps down opposite side of the cap ground. Your RCA should go a few ways. If you have more then one set out of the back of your Head unit, you can run two sets of RCAs to the amps, one for sub one for mids, or you can run one into the sub, and use the sub pre outs for the 4 channel amp. 

Now, check the ground on the amp, it sounds like it cannot get ride of the build up in the amp and surges back through the main line, pop goes the fuses.


----------

